# Kubota with Snow Pusher saved the day.



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

So glad I spent the $1400 on this I then happened upon the tire chains at Tractor Supply for $29 each. Out performed all of my expectations. Handled drifts over 4 foot with ease.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I know a guy who can cut you a deal on some lights, may a liberty bar!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1941616 said:


> I know a guy who can cut you a deal on some lights, may a liberty bar!


cool How much ? Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Burrrrrr.... when i sometimes mess around with my L39 at home in the winter i wear a snowmobile helmet. Mite look like a tool but its warmer... ive looked into cab enclosures but im too picky, the best cab option is laurin but $10k for the L39... at this point its 9yrs old and the investment would be a loss... if i trade it for the L45 or M59 it will have full glass out of the box!!!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Hysert;1941728 said:


> Burrrrrr.... when i sometimes mess around with my L39 at home in the winter i wear a snowmobile helmet. Mite look like a tool but its warmer... ive looked into cab enclosures but im too picky, the best cab option is laurin but $10k for the L39... at this point its 9yrs old and the investment would be a loss... if i trade it for the L45 or M59 it will have full glass out of the box!!!


Nice machine tho!!!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Funny you mention a cab. I would be happy with a front windshield. Thinking of a simple removable lean one. I had a windy day this fall moving dirt which was blowing back. Figured I'd build a lip up top and 2 simple thumb screws on the bottom. Looking at 1/8 or 1/4".


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1941746 said:


> Funny you mention a cab. I would be happy with a front windshield. Thinking of a simple removable lean one. I had a windy day this fall moving dirt which was blowing back. Figured I'd build a lip up top and 2 simple thumb screws on the bottom. Looking at 1/8 or 1/4".


I hear that... sims makes a cheaper version, not sure about B26 tho... you will love that machine!!! Great choice... im vary orange biases tho... sorry green and white guys


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I bet you can make a decent cab out of plexiglass Might cost the same as an already made cab tho when your all done


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1941761 said:


> I bet you can make a decent cab out of plexiglass Might cost the same as an already made cab tho when your all done


Ive played abit with mine and plexi... need to rubber mount or slightly loose fit mounting hardware... as the rops twists ever so slightly and the plexi is cold it cracks easy!!! Jmo... i was gonna make a aluminum frame to fit my L39s rops. A Friend of the family owns a glass biz and would cut me inserts of saftey glass to fit... but its never left my brain...


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am biased toward the green stuff. However, I do like your set up. Get a picture up here when you get that enclosed cab !!!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Front window done. Just need to paint the 4 welds to keep them from rusting. Best part about it was it was 100% free. Friend had the plexi in 3/8 laying around and I had the rest.n I put one inch rubber grommets inside the plexi so it would have some play and not crack.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

now you need sides and a rear


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

thelettuceman;1941805 said:


> I am biased toward the green stuff. However, I do like your set up. Get a picture up here when you get that enclosed cab !!!


Starting to shift towards the orange stuff ...LOL Very nice job on the enclosure


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The plexi is a 1" shy on either side but it was free. Only 4 tabs hold it in place and it's solid. Pushed snow yesterday and he really helped with the wind in my face. Don't think for my uses I'll need sides so my work here is done.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

thelettuceman;1945183 said:


> Starting to shift towards the orange stuff ...LOL Very nice job on the enclosure


Glad to hear... after all 80% of green stuff is built over seas anyways... hears a funny one! Neighbor traded in his 6 yr JD old riding mower on a new one... the dealer even told him that his old machine was a yardman with JD paint and stickers...


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1945457 said:


> The plexi is a 1" shy on either side but it was free. Only 4 tabs hold it in place and it's solid. Pushed snow yesterday and he really helped with the wind in my face. Don't think for my uses I'll need sides so my work here is done.


Nice job that will help...


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice pusher .. I put one on my Massey GC2610. I think i should put my chains on my tractor, if i can remember where i put them.


----------



## Jay317317 (Dec 20, 2017)

Strobesnmore said:


> So glad I spent the $1400 on this I then happened upon the tire chains at Tractor Supply for $29 each. Out performed all of my expectations. Handled drifts over 4 foot with ease.
> 
> View attachment 142236


Nice set up what size is your snow pusher??


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

xgiovannix12 said:


> now you need sides and a rear


We used to use a roll of shrink wrap on a forklift for roof and sides. It wasn't pretty but it was better than nuthin.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mike NY said:


> We used to use a roll of shrink wrap on a forklift for roof and sides. It wasn't pretty but it was better than nuthin.


Pleeeease have pictures of this...!


----------

